# Posing Suits



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone know where I can buy a ladies posing suit for the NPA?

I'd ideally like one with cups as supposed to the triangle bikini style so if anyone knows anywhere that I can get one let me know 

I know you can get the triangle bikini ones from bodybuilding.com so looking for some other sites if poss...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I could let you borrow one of mine, but it might not fit


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha! I like that you say 'one' of mine meaning you have an array of colours??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

but of course:thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

there is a really good site from my home land New Zealand actually and they are awesome, takes about 1-2 weeks for delivery but they have huge amounts of choices... il get the link and pm ya xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Ladies - I definitely would prefer someone locally as then I can get it fitted as GreekGoddess suggests but I live in Surrey and can't seem to find anyone who makes them - I'm pretty good with a needle though so I might try my hand at it!

I found a good site from New Zealand Miss BC so it might be the same one but the only problem I found was that all the ones I liked had sparkles etc on them and apparently the NPA don't allow that - it has to be plain and non reflective  BOO!

I bought a pink one from bodybuilding.com but now that my boobs are off to never never land it doesnt fit hehe my impulsiveness there as I should've thought that my boys would drop in size! I was wishfully thinking I might be lucky and not lose any bust! haha

BIG BOB do you have sparkly ones?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> The girl who makes them on facebook is called Dannie Findlay. I was quoted around 25 pounds for a standard one made to my measurements, with a choice of fabric and colours.


Thanks hun thats great I will look her up and see if I can get one from her


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

chrissies cozzies also makes them..

07866276700

give her a buzz....

p.s this is her business phone so she doesnt mind it being online....

ive also got this number on my site with permission from chrissie.

(just incase anyone wants to moan lol)


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Avril I will contact her also.. You look familiar - do you compete in the NPA?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Scrub that I've just seen you compete in NABBA - awesome figure!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have many sparkley ones, but I only wear them at weekends


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a ladies posing suit for the NPA?
> 
> I'd ideally like one with cups as supposed to the triangle bikini style so if anyone knows anywhere that I can get one let me know
> 
> I know you can get the triangle bikini ones from bodybuilding.com so looking for some other sites if poss...


This lady is fantastic. Not all her suits are on show if you e-mail her she will send you a password to her site to view more 

http://www.bikiniguru.com/


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Greekgoddess said:


> I believe Avril is now a Nabba judge......and yes, she has an awesome physique!


you 2 are getting me a red face here lol

thanks very much...

xxxxxxx


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

CHRISSIES COZZIES

THE BEST


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Linny thats a good site. I'm going to wait for another few weeks till I've dropped abit more weight then start contacting everyone to see who can do me the best deal 

Bob - sparkly ones at weekends only! Surely that is unfair on the weekdays??


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Danny Findlay aka Ragdoll is a diamond and Chrissie is ace!


----------



## Lola (Aug 2, 2010)

There is a lady called Kit who lives in Bournemouth who makes 1 and 2 peace suits, really good prices, plain or fancy....

beautiful range of fabrics too.

her email address is [email protected]

i know she is personally building her own web site but she said it wouldnt be ready until later in the year 2010.

Ive had suits from her, cant fault them or her, she is lovely, and an ex bodybuilder so knows what we have to go though.

Lola


----------

